
Show HN: Saltshaker-Crypto, NPM to Sign, Verify, Encrypt and Decrypt with Nacl - rasengan
https://www.npmjs.com/package/saltshaker-crypto
======
tptacek
Help me understand. You've written a small Javascript wrapper around 'dchest's
Javascript port of tweetnacl, and then added to it the ability to insecurely
encrypt and decrypt with unauthenticated AES in CBC mode?

~~~
rasengan
Hi tptacek,

You're absolutely right. I'm revisiting the AES. Thaks for pointing it out. As
for the rest, this is absolutely a wrapper around it -- working with
tweetnacl.js directly could sometimes create a barrier of entry to developers.
I wanted to make it easier for myself and others. There was already multiple
references to dchest's tweetnacl, but I added more, because his library is
awesome.

Thanks for posting the article previously talking about nacl. ;) This was a
reaction to that.

~~~
tptacek
Revisit the AES by removing the AES.

~~~
rasengan
This has been completed. Thank you.

------
jitl
Seems like the right library to post is [https://github.com/dchest/tweetnacl-
js](https://github.com/dchest/tweetnacl-js) which actually has been security
audited

